# Do you see a lot of the LOVE bracelet in real life?



## Kissmark

The other thread got me thinking, do we really see a lot of people wear the LOVE  bracelet around us?

The bracelet is talked about all the time here, and I think a lot of TPFers own it. I've also seen a lot of photos of celebrities wearing it, but again only from this forum. In my entire life I've seen maybe 3 people wearing it. I live in Tokyo where people are decked out in branded jewelries and carry expensive bags everywhere, but still I don't see this bracelet that often. The LOVE series is very popular here but I see more of the ring than the bracelet. 

Or could it be a regional thing? Maybe more people wear it in the US?


----------



## lily25

I rarely see it. In my city it is very rare to see although we have a huge Cartier boutique and ppl love Cartier, but they don't love the love bracelet, they seem to prefer other styles like the panther.


----------



## alessia70

i've never seen it on a handful of people in London, not that many. to be honest, i wouldn't buy one myself. it's really pretty, but just not my thing, because everyday i take off all my jewelry.


----------



## PrincessGiselle

I live in Melbourne, Australia and have never seen one in real life. Although I would only of noticed it if I saw it in the last year or so because before that I didn't know what it was :shame:


----------



## alatrop

I have never seen one in real life (or at least, I have never noticed one) but I live in a mostly blue collar town. I spend some time in a larger city every now and then, but I don't believe they have a Cartier.


----------



## glowingface

I live near Kind of Prussia Mall, where they have a lovely Cartier Boutique....From past 2 years, i have only seen the Cartier store, but never noticed LOVE bangle...Maybe because many people layer bracelets....Its difficult to spot if you don't know the wearer closely. Its LOVELY though...


----------



## Nieners

Never. I live in The Netherlands.. If I would get the love bracelet as a gift I'd so wear it. But I wouldn't spend the money on it myself though.


----------



## Princess Pink

I live in a more than average wealthy location and have never seen the Love bracelet out and about.

Does Kourtney K wear two?


----------



## surfergirljen

Nope! I live in Toronto - very cosmopolitain and we have a Cartier boutique on Bloor, yet I only know one other person IRL who owns one. I've only ever seen them on stars or here!


----------



## bb10lue

I own two and haven't seen anyone else wearing it at where I live (Melbourne Australia).


----------



## acrowcounted

Good thread! I live in the Boston area and have never notice anyone wearing it in real life.


----------



## Pure-LA

Well, of course here in Los Angeles, I see many women with love bracelets on, many stacked.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I live in a wealthy suburb outside Boston, I have one, I have one friend with one, and I've seen 2 Mom's at my daughters ballet class with them. So, not so many.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I've never seen one IRL.


----------



## JOJA

Good question!  I always wondered the same thing.  I live outside of Philly and have never seen anyone wearing one other then a client we have (her and her hubs have matching ones) so I've seen it on them.  
I also have a home in Palm Beach Florida and have never seen anyone wear one there.  I see huge diamonds there, but never the love bracelet.  I would definitely notice one too because I'm always checking out people's jewelry.


----------



## sin vergüenza

I live in Miami and I see them occasionally but they are not everywhere.


----------



## Bethc

I live in NYC and I do see them pretty regularly, usually the YG ones.   One lady had a full diamond one on next to her J12... I hate to think of the 2 banging into each other!

But you're right, we probably have a higher percentage than the normal population.


----------



## Candice0985

I live in Mississauga (part of the GTA- Toronto) I see them on a regular basis, but not on the streets or anything its usually at work when i'll see them when I do its always the plain version in YG or WG, it's always at trade shows or visiting clients.


----------



## angelicskater16

I have seem a few but i also live in Los Angeles. Most of them in YG... (which is also the one im going to buy too)


----------



## neenabengal

Nope - I live in UK and live in the North West (Manchester is my nearest city) - have never seen anyone else with one.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks for doing this thread!
This is my history of Cartier Love bracelet sightings:
last summer a woman at beach in Margate, NJ wearing plain WG
last week on Margate beach, a different woman wearing plain WG
2 moms of campers at my kid's overnight camp - both wearing plain YG
SA at the LV store in KOP mall wearing YG with a few diamonds on it (gift from boyfriend)
stranger in high-end boutique wearing plain WG
I own plain WG bangle and a plain RG cuff and my friend has a WG cuff


----------



## laurayuki

Yes, not as many as LV bags or Chanel Bags but frequent enough in NYC


----------



## amina.pink

neenabengal said:


> Nope - I live in UK and live in the North West (Manchester is my nearest city) - have never seen anyone else with one.



I've seen a few ladies wearing it around Manchester... esp the self-styled WAG types trawling Selfridges at the Trafford Centre around 2pm on weekdays 

I've been looking around for them for about 5 years though... and have probably only seen about that number in as many years.


----------



## catabie

I live in metro DC and I only see them every once in a while (mostly YG)


----------



## neenabengal

amina.pink said:


> I've seen a few ladies wearing it around Manchester... esp the self-styled WAG types trawling Selfridges at the Trafford Centre around 2pm on weekdays
> 
> I've been looking around for them for about 5 years though... and have probably only seen about that number in as many years.



Really???  I will have to keep my eye out for them then 

And what were you doing trawling Selfridges at 2pm weekdays eh??


----------



## amina.pink

neenabengal said:


> Really???  I will have to keep my eye out for them then
> 
> And what were you doing trawling Selfridges at 2pm weekdays eh??



Touche! I'm studying full-time for my Masters this year, which leaves a lot of free time to trawl Selfridges and tPF when everyone else is at work and I am supposed to be studying


----------



## neenabengal

amina.pink said:


> Touche! I'm studying full-time for my Masters this year, which leaves a lot of free time to trawl Selfridges and tPF when everyone else is at work and I am supposed to be studying



 Might see you around in Selfridges one day then - I'm the one with a RG love cuff BUT I def dont look at all like a WAG lol 

Good luck with your Masters - dont do too much shopping!


----------



## amina.pink

neenabengal said:


> Might see you around in Selfridges one day then - I'm the one with a RG love cuff BUT I def dont look at all like a WAG lol
> 
> Good luck with your Masters - dont do too much shopping!



I'll be the one ogling your cuff because my Masters doesn't leave much budget for pretty Cartier jewellery after all my textbooks


----------



## neenabengal

amina.pink said:


> I'll be the one ogling your cuff because my Masters doesn't leave much budget for pretty Cartier jewellery after all my textbooks


 
But once you've got your Masters you'll be able to get lots of Cartier goodies - start making your wish list now , the year will go before you know it   Hope to see you soon in Traff!


----------



## Koga

Here in Tokyo Cartier, LV, Hermes and Chanel are very common brands. Cartier and the whole Love collection is _very_ popular and you see women wearing it very often. I see the rings more often than the bracelet though. WG / platinum (no diamonds) is much more popular than YG or RG.

I'm wearing the plain WG and YG bracelet but not at the same time.


----------



## purseinsanity

The first time I saw it was recently when we stayed at an upscale resort in Phuket...a woman with a white gold one.  I couldn't take my eyes off it!  It was so gorgeous.  Now that I have mine, I can't stop staring at them!


----------



## darkangel07760

I never see anyone wearing them in my area around Sacramento.


----------



## schadenfreude

A few. I live in my area's version of Beverly Hills. My NM SA last weekend had a lovely yellow gold one, we chatted about the Love series for a little bit. The YG looked amazing on her olive skin. Much more luxe than my WG.

I suspect it's not more popular because it's not flashy. Give 100 women $1500 to spend on a handbag and most are going to get a monogram LV. It is what it is.


----------



## eggpudding

I see a lot in my social circles.


----------



## dialv

I live in the Prairie's in Canada and I have never seen anyone with a love bracelet. I see people looking at mine but alot of people around here wouldn't know what Cartier was.


----------



## Princess Pink

schadenfreude said:


> A few. I live in my area's version of Beverly Hills. My NM SA last weekend had a lovely yellow gold one, we chatted about the Love series for a little bit. The YG looked amazing on her olive skin. Much more luxe than my WG.
> 
> *I suspect it's not more popular because it's not flashy. Give 100 women $1500 to spend on a handbag and most are going to get a monogram LV. It is what it is*.



I absolutely agree, which makes it kind of nicer as its sort of under the radar - comparing the two, I would much sooner have a Love bracelet than a LV mono! I thought the Love Bracelets were more expensive than $1500?


----------



## pam_forever365

I live in LA and see a lot of people wear it.


----------



## schadenfreude

Oh, Princess Pink, they are well over $1500! I was just throwing out a random figure.


----------



## Bentley1

I live in Los Angeles and frequent areas such as Beverly Hills and for some reason I very, very rarely see people with love bracelets.  

Honestly, the items that I see a lot of on a consistent basis are the Cartier Tank Francaise, Cartier Roadster, Rolex Ladies Datejust and Chanel J12 in white.


----------



## inkyl

Yes, I live in Houston and mine is plain wg.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I've only seen one person wearing it.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Bentley1 said:


> I live in Los Angeles and frequent areas such as Beverly Hills and for some reason I very, very rarely see people with love bracelets.
> 
> Honestly, the items that I see a lot of on a consistent basis are the Cartier Tank Francaise, Cartier Roadster, Rolex Ladies Datejust and Chanel J12 in white.



I agree. I was just there today and didn't notice anyone with the love bracelet (there were a ton of tourists today) but did see a lot of Rolexes and Cartier watches!


----------



## Lanier

When I lived in Chevy Chase, MD I saw them frequently.


----------



## sjunky13

I live in KOP, next to the mall and see them a lot. People I know from working have them and a lot of sa's. 
I know a guy that wears 4 of them. His husband bought them and they look fab on him! He was the one that turned me on to them.


----------



## amyjoy70

I live in southern CA (san diego) and have never seen anyone wearing one. I have the plain YG bracelet and LOVE that no one else has it or knows what it is.....I also have a RG love ring and surprisingly get more compliments on that than I do on the YG bracelet.


----------



## ashlend

My father's wife has one. She hasn't taken it off in 15 years.


----------



## purplepinky

I live in Toronto and have seen a few and strangely enough they have all been the same as mine. White gold with half diamonds, which I thought was interesting!


----------



## Bri 333

Here in San Diego, I never see them. Have only see it IRL at the Cartier store in SCP mall.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

I live in Beijing, and I swear everywhere I look there's bound to be someone with a Love bangle. But I've never seen anyone with a stack of them so I'm seriously contemplating adding another one......


----------



## missD

Never seen one in Bangkok (only once on a celeb on tv).
Never seen one in Ann Arbor, Chicago, or Detroit.
Saw 1 in Shanghai.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Addicted2Hermes said:


> I live in Beijing, and I swear everywhere I look there's bound to be someone with a Love bangle. But I've never seen anyone with a stack of them so I'm seriously contemplating adding another one......



I know there are a lot of fakes in Beijing too. My friend who visits China a lot tried to dissuade me from buying it because it's hard to tell whose bangles are real or not. It kind of takes away from owning a real one but I don't see a lot of them here in LA (or I don't notice them as much as I see the lv monogram or dy). The first time I noticed one was on my male Jewish Persian classmate haha. He's a stylish dude.


----------



## cartierlove

I live in rural Germany and have never seen one around here. 
But when i visited Vienna about a year ago i saw a girl in her early twenties wearing a YG one.


----------



## LovethatLuxe

I worked at a private school in Philadelphia suburbs this past school year and actually did see one YG LOVE bracelet on a mom. I was always staring at her engagement ring and noticed her bracelet one day.


----------



## ame

I don't think I have ever noticed one here with the exception of the girl that does receptionist work at my salon who is actually from the UES in NYC, she has two and she's got a gorgeous ballon bleu on as well.


----------



## kati37

I live in Dubai and they are everywhere here, so much that you'd be surprised if you didn't see at least one daily
It's kind of off-putting since I've been contemplating getting one. Seeing them everywhere I go doesn't make me feel it's that special


----------



## VuittonsLover

I think I have seen 3 people wearing it..since I got it 3 years ago... thats crazy.
Not alot of people have it.. it seems.  I live right near NYC and hang out there.

The 3 people I did see.. were all from other countries.. and 2 were men.


----------



## DA Club

I live in orange county, ca so see it frequently. I have a WG one and it's funny cause I've actually gotten stopped a couple times with people saying "I love your love bracelet"!


----------



## Swanky

> Do you see a lot of the LOVE bracelet in real life?


Nope, never once.


----------



## SunshineonMe

me either, now I have to google it to see what it is


----------



## Irissy

I seen one only and she's my friend.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

I live in Jakarta and I've seen about one or two IRL in the past few years...


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

*kohl_mascara* trust me, you can definitely tell the real ones apart from the fakes, hope your friend hasn't deterred your decision of getting one:wondering


----------



## coco5

Its odd I should see this thread as I just saw a Love bracelet for the first time IRL.
On an 11 year old boy in a Sephora in Paris.
He wore it very well!


----------



## Bagaday

I live in Iowa, have never seen one around my town - Shocking!, I know - but do travel quite a bit and have only seen one on a gal at the airport in Las Vegas.  Was trying to keep an eye on her to see if she set off security alarms since I always take mine off to go thru security.  Lost track of her though.


----------



## madaddie

I have only seen it in Singapore on a few people, and would love to have one to call my own.


----------



## cri22366

You see them very often here in Switzerland. It's a very popular bracelet to wear every day.


----------



## kbella86

I've seen the love bracelet in real life only one time - a woman had 3 on at once!! This was in Honolulu at the Ala Moana mall. It's weird bc I live in LA and NYC and never see them!!


----------



## princessLIL

wow! all three  rg yg and wg!! Awesome! I spotted a lady at H & M the other day with YG Love !


----------



## designerdiva40

I live in the UK & I've seen quite a lot but mainly when I go to London, some of the SA in LV have them, but where I live I seem to be the only one but I like to be different.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Addicted2Hermes said:


> *kohl_mascara* trust me, you can definitely tell the real ones apart from the fakes, hope your friend hasn't deterred your decision of getting one:wondering


 

Haha, no she has no deterred me at all!  I am proudly wearing mine right now.  The first time I really noticed a love bracelet was in the Cartier boutique - the SA was wearing one and had been wearing his for 8+ years.  Since then, I have not spotted any Loves on the street but only on SAs in the boutiques.


----------



## mlag724

No


----------



## roses5682

I have never seen one in real life, but after seeing them on all of you lovely ladies I really want one.


----------



## bextasy

In NY I see them everyday


----------



## being.myself

Never


----------



## redsoledlover

Funny that I finally saw one only 2 days after reading this thread! It was on a family friend of my best friend who I had never met before. He wore it very well! I was almost gawking at his wrist, haha! Someday I will have one!


----------



## simone72

I live in the Boca Raton , Fl area and it's very common here it's like everyone owns one or more, some people stack 2 or 3 together...


----------



## mars702

I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## pmburk

Almost never.


----------



## kbella86

Bagaday said:


> I live in Iowa, have never seen one around my town - Shocking!, I know - but do travel quite a bit and have only seen one on a gal at the airport in Las Vegas.  Was trying to keep an eye on her to see if she set off security alarms since I always take mine off to go thru security.  Lost track of her though.



I never take mine off to go through security and I travel at least 4 times a month. One time it did set off the alarm and I had to get padded down (with my 14 month old!!!) so I figured out that if you hold your arm in an L shape, it won't go off. But if I have my arm straight down it does, hope this helps


----------



## Shigeru

Wow, that's one lucky (or spoiled) little guy.  



coco5 said:


> Its odd I should see this thread as I just saw a Love bracelet for the first time IRL.
> On an 11 year old boy in a Sephora in Paris.
> He wore it very well!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Shigeru said:


> Wow, that's one lucky (or spoiled) little guy.



At first I was totally rolling my eyes at the boy having it, but then I thought about it, and if I could afford it, I would love for my DD to have on on her wrist.

Now that I think of it, when I was purchasing mine in St. Thomas, there was a woman there with her DD, and they were both wearing fake Love bracelets that her local jeweler had made.  Fake, in that they were knockoffs, not sure what the material was.


----------



## Jaded81

nope


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> At first I was totally rolling my eyes at the boy having it, but then I thought about it, and if I could afford it, I would love for my DD to have on on her wrist.
> 
> Now that I think of it, when I was purchasing mine in St. Thomas, there was a woman there with her DD, and they were both wearing fake Love bracelets that her local jeweler had made.  Fake, in that they were knockoffs, not sure what the material was.



Hmm that's weird!!  They wore fake Cartier bracelets into a Cartier boutique?  I would feel too embarrassed to do such a thing!  

Funny, I was thinking that if I have a DD, I would love to give her my sweet bracelet.  I think the line is perfect for little girls, but I'm not sure if I would trust her to take care of the jewelry.  I've broken a few necklace clasps and bracelets from my mom's collection back in the day :shame: So maybe the Love would be something a child could handle more - it's not so delicate or easily breakable I guess!


----------



## labrillant

I've only seen one in real life, on a woman at a high school open house.  The area I live in is generally wealthy but not showy/trendy, so I wouldn't expect to see them in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Engel

how much is the price of the love bracelet, if anyone could tell me, please?


----------



## scarlet555

Engel said:


> how much is the price of the love bracelet, if anyone could tell me, please?



For new ones:

About $5500 for love bracelet in yellow gold or rose gold, the white gold is about 400$ more.

The cuff is something in the range of $4300.


----------



## chanel-girl

When I'm shopping in NYC I do notice them, most of the time they are also wearing a Rolex also.


----------



## alana40

I was in CC sydney store and there a lady worn 3 Love bracelets...... OMG !!!! in time i will get more but not right now, i need to buy more CC bag LOL


----------



## cri22366

I wonder if all those love bracelets are authentic.


----------



## wren

Saw one yesterday, but don't see them that often.


----------



## Eva1991

I've only seen one!


----------



## Blo0ondi

well where i live it every where! its like a sikness i wish its not cuz i like it and would like to own one!


----------



## monkeyfeet

I haven't seen them much around Seattle.


----------



## merekat703

I have only ever seen 2!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Everywhere.
Even my manicurist wears one......


----------



## Julide

labrillant said:


> I've only seen one in real life, on a woman at a high school open house.  The area I live in is generally wealthy but not showy/trendy, so I wouldn't expect to see them in this neck of the woods.



I wonder if the LOVE brcelet would be considered trendy? Just wondering as I think it was created in the late 1960's.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Julide said:


> I wonder if the LOVE brcelet would be considered trendy? Just wondering as I think it was created in the late 1960's.


 I believe there is a thread discussing this.
Hard to say...while I think the love bracelet looks nice, honestly, I see a lot of people around here (I live in a big city) wearing them who probably really can't/shouldn't afford them.
I see more of the really status conscious/trendy women wearing them....
Not that this defined the majority of those who have/wear/enjoy the love bracelet...or our majority of purse forum members.  That said, presently I feel a bit turned off to the love bracelet.


----------



## chanel-girl

I think just the fact that it has been around for as long as it has and it still popular makes it very much of a classic. Elizabeth Taylor wore one in the 70's, so did Ali Mcgraw. Tina Turner wore one in the 90's(I believe) when she performed "Whats Love Got To Do With It"....there are tons more examples of people who have worn then from the 70's to the present.


----------



## evilsuimai

a patient of the office where I work with all three types of gold.  She wore them all together. I was soooo jealous.  They looked soooo pretty.


----------



## Jujuma

I see them a lot. I live in a suburban area but we have a Cartier store in an upscale mall within 5 min of me. A little off topic, I can't believe the number of Birkin's I see when I drive into the city(NY). I see at least one woman per block carrying one. Can they possibly all be real??


----------



## pandapharm

In my midwest state, I have never seen anyone with one IRL and I do work in a rather affluent suburb. I would love to see one IRL...not even sure where the nearest Cartier boutique is actually haha.


----------



## lolakitten

I've never seen one on a person. I've seen a love ring though.


----------



## lovesparkles

Never seen one.


----------



## lynette3

I've never seen one either.


----------



## akoko

no I don't see it around at all. I've seen the love necklace once and a love ring, but never the bracelet.


----------



## dustgirl

I've only ever seen them once IRL - woman was wearing two gold ones - Gorgeous. I pointed them out to my boyfriend.


----------



## Delansify

i see them every once in a while. a handful of my clients have them, one woman wears her wg and yg together- love!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I saw 2 belong to 2 of my friends. Another friend has the necklace. Other than that, I don't remember seeing anything else. Then I don't really pay attention though.


----------



## Kathd

Saw one at the Hermes boutique in Brussels, last weekend. 
But other than that, I've rarely seen one in Belgium.


----------



## MrsWashington

I've never seen that many IRL on other people.  I have had the YG love bracelet for about 5 years, and up until the last 3-6 months NO ONE ever commented on it, and recently for some reason several acquaintances have said how much they love my cartier love bracelet.... maybe there is some new celebrity or magazine coverage of it?


----------



## kohl_mascara

MrsWashington said:
			
		

> I've never seen that many IRL on other people.  I have had the YG love bracelet for about 5 years, and up until the last 3-6 months NO ONE ever commented on it, and recently for some reason several acquaintances have said how much they love my cartier love bracelet.... maybe there is some new celebrity or magazine coverage of it?



I think there has been more "publicity" esp in the magazines because of celebs like kourtney kardashian, Eva mendes, kanye west, etc.  One of my bro's friends commented on my bracelet and mentioned how she had never seen one irl and had only seen them in magazines and ads!


----------



## Buddha007

I will revive this thread, and say that it is very interesting to see how popular the love bangle is outside of TPF. Personally, I have never noticed anyone wearing it in real life.


----------



## rutabaga

I was waiting in line for the restroom at lunch yesterday and noticed that the woman in front of me had a white gold/platinum Love bracelet on! I wondered if she was a member here


----------



## Caz71

Two sis who own a candy shop in melbourne have the yg. Pretty scratched up. Faded too. They bought them in London a few years ago. We talked about them.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't...but I like it that way.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

To date I have still only ever seen one person apart from me wearing one in real life and that was a nail technician at my local salon! Like Nikki I kind of prefer it this way though


----------



## flowerboy

Oddly the first time I saw one in real life was on my Hermes sales agent.


----------



## LVoeletters

flowerboy said:


> Oddly the first time I saw one in real life was on my Hermes sales agent.




I really only see it on sales associates as well, maybe once or twice at Starbucks or I saw a couple at a wedding


----------



## lanasyogamama

A lady behind me in line at a restaurant the other day was wearing one.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

All the time. 
Many of the moms at my children's school wear them. So do the girls in high school. 
It's a private school.


----------



## Tbenz

I saw one on a Chinese lady (I'm not a racist btw) she said it was a gift from her boyfriend otherwise that's it. I really want one though I think it's really hard to afford unless your a celeb!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't think I've ever seen it on anyone here in London now that you mention it.


----------



## Dode99

I saw a lady at work wearing the WG Love  w/ diamonds which made me think about getting another Love in WG but with the crazy prices I'm content with one!


----------



## LVoeletters

Tbenz said:


> I saw one on a Chinese lady (I'm not a racist btw) she said it was a gift from her boyfriend otherwise that's it. I really want one though I think it's really hard to afford unless your a celeb!



True, it took me a long time to save. Sometimes I get a little sad about not having a collection of other jewelry to choose from like friends do, but at the same time I've never enjoyed a jewelry piece more than this bangle


----------



## LVoeletters

Dode99 said:


> I saw a lady at work wearing the WG Love  w/ diamonds which made me think about getting another Love in WG but with the crazy prices I'm content with one!




I think this last increase squashed the second love option for
Me, I was open to adding an estate cuff, but I think I need to wait for the day a second one could be gifted to me if that's possible... I just cringe to know what the price of the second one would be in 10+ years!

I added an eternity bangle to wear with the love in stead of the second love but it's too big so now I need to take the time to reset it to fit with the love better


----------



## uhpharm01

No. But that might be because of my socioeconomic status. I'm lower middle class. But I've seen three  people with a cartier watch. My nail tech, my foot doctor and I'll call her a undercover  wealth woman ( she live in a house that was valued at a 1 million dollars
She kept that quiet. I don't blame either for doing that ) that used to work in my department.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> True, it took me a long time to save. Sometimes I get a little sad about not having a collection of other jewelry to choose from like friends do, but at the same time I've never enjoyed a jewelry piece more than this bangle



It's going to take me about 2 years to save up for one


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> It's going to take me about 2 years to save up for one



Don't be discouraged if you end up saving for one, the time passes. It feels so good now to have it and now the watch even though that meant saving and being more strict with my other purchases


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:


> True, it took me a long time to save. Sometimes I get a little sad about not having a collection of other jewelry to choose from like friends do, but at the same time I've never enjoyed a jewelry piece more than this bangle



I wouldn't worry about not having a big collection.  I pretty much wear everything I own everyday.  I'd rather have a few nice things than a bunch of lesser pieces.


----------



## Suzan

Never seen one in the south of France


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I wouldn't worry about not having a big collection.  I pretty much wear everything I own everyday.  I'd rather have a few nice things than a bunch of lesser pieces.



I feel exactly the same. I want pieces I can hand down to my daughter in the future.


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> I wouldn't worry about not having a big collection.  I pretty much wear everything I own everyday.  I'd rather have a few nice things than a bunch of lesser pieces.




Very true especially with your jewelry who wouldn't want to wear it everyday! It's easy to get tempted with so many jewelry options but at the end of the day I know you are right. 



This will sound silly but I am kind of excited to see the same bangles and watch in pictures when I hit different mile stones as life goes on. &#128512;



Sorry to go off topic !


----------



## bijou

My colleague (late 40s or early 50s) has one. She said her husband bought it as a wedding anniversary gift. The other one I saw is at a restaurant. The daughter of the restaurant owner.


----------



## uhpharm01

Suzan said:


> Never seen one in the south of France



Do you live in the south of France?


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> Don't be discouraged if you end up saving for one, the time passes. It feels so good now to have it and now the watch even though that meant saving and being more strict with my other purchases


Okay.  Thank you.  I'll take it easy.


----------



## saligator

I see them a lot, but more on Asian women than others. I'm wondering if it is taking the place of the round jade bracelet that I am now seeing less frequently...


----------



## katran26

Depends in where to look- at work or walking around the city not really. But at certain restaurants/stores/etc then on occasion yes.


----------



## alana40

I saw a lady wearing 2 love bracelets together. Oh, it's as my sister in law .... HA HA


----------



## Irissy

I only seen it one time IRL recently.  My hair dresser's young assistant has one and she was really surprised when I commented on her YG love bracelet.  Apparently, no one recognizes the brand.


----------



## Caz71

I dont think many know of it in my area of melbourne....


----------



## periogirl28

I see them in London all the time. Worn in multiples.


----------



## willows

I visit London frequently and I've seen two ladies wearing the Love bracelet.


----------



## Jujuma

I've said this before but I see at least 3 everyday in my morning yoga. A couple have multiples. They look so beautiful, even in smelly hot yoga!


----------



## NSB

Jujuma said:


> I've said this before but I see at least 3 everyday in my morning yoga. A couple have multiples. They look so beautiful, even in smelly hot yoga!


The ones who have multiples- how many do they wear together?


----------



## Jujuma

NSB said:


> The ones who have multiples- how many do they wear together?




I've only seen two. One wears a wg and a yg another wears two yg's. Lucky lucky.


----------



## missyb

Extremely common where I live that's why I'm on the fence about getting one


----------



## milodrinker

Don't really see it often but when I do my heart skips a beat ^^


----------



## stmary

periogirl28 said:


> I see them in London all the time. Worn in multiples.



YES! and mostly arabs!


----------



## LVoeletters

I was told today I looked like someone was keeping me "well kept".......... In my town this afternoon...
I was studying at the Starbucks. Probably wearing the least amount of jewelry I've worn in a long time, love bangle on one hand, ballon bleu on other, Tiffany arrow necklace and small ring and diamond hoop earring. I was in leggings and a thermal thin pull over, and moccasins (that should have never been made in the sand color lol). My hair was natural and curly.... No name bag it was a nylon c wonder bag I bought bcuz I needed a no fuss packable bag...:.... NOTHING to suggest the comments. 

I was like.... Thank you I work hard to keep MYSELF well kept... And the man must have been late 40s or early 50s chuckled in that "sure keep telling yourself that" kind of manner. Was very thrown off. I know I look younger than I am but everything I was wearing was discrete, yes my necklace was from my bf but truth be told (when gold prices are average) it's probably worth the least of anything else I wear.... Had to vent here I don't get why people make judgments... I wasn't flashy looking or trying to get attention I just wanted my croissant lol


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> I was told today I looked like someone was keeping me "well kept".......... In my town this afternoon...
> I was studying at the Starbucks. Probably wearing the least amount of jewelry I've worn in a long time, love bangle on one hand, ballon bleu on other, Tiffany arrow necklace and small ring and diamond hoop earring. I was in leggings and a thermal thin pull over, and moccasins (that should have never been made in the sand color lol). My hair was natural and curly.... No name bag it was a nylon c wonder bag I bought bcuz I needed a no fuss packable bag...:.... NOTHING to suggest the comments.
> 
> I was like.... Thank you I work hard to keep MYSELF well kept... And the man must have been late 40s or early 50s chuckled in that "sure keep telling yourself that" kind of manner. Was very thrown off. I know I look younger than I am but everything I was wearing was discrete, yes my necklace was from my bf but truth be told (when gold prices are average) it's probably worth the least of anything else I wear.... Had to vent here I don't get why people make judgments... I wasn't flashy looking or trying to get attention I just wanted my croissant lol



Lol. Could he see yr Cartier?? I would be staring too


----------



## Kbryan3

I've only seen one on a mom at my cousin's private catholic school. I am sure I will be seeing much more though as the amount replicas being made is ridiculous! I hope it doesn't bring down it's value (not money wise)


----------



## TechPrincess

LVoeletters said:


> I was told today I looked like someone was keeping me "well kept".......... In my town this afternoon...
> I was studying at the Starbucks. Probably wearing the least amount of jewelry I've worn in a long time, love bangle on one hand, ballon bleu on other, Tiffany arrow necklace and small ring and diamond hoop earring. I was in leggings and a thermal thin pull over, and moccasins (that should have never been made in the sand color lol). My hair was natural and curly.... No name bag it was a nylon c wonder bag I bought bcuz I needed a no fuss packable bag...:.... NOTHING to suggest the comments.
> 
> I was like.... Thank you I work hard to keep MYSELF well kept... And the man must have been late 40s or early 50s chuckled in that "sure keep telling yourself that" kind of manner. Was very thrown off. I know I look younger than I am but everything I was wearing was discrete, yes my necklace was from my bf but truth be told (when gold prices are average) it's probably worth the least of anything else I wear.... Had to vent here I don't get why people make judgments... I wasn't flashy looking or trying to get attention I just wanted my croissant lol



Sorry his comments bothered you. Some times people just don't have a clue about what is  rude behavior. I get told a lot that my jewelry doesn't really fit my life style as they "see it" I shrug and say oh well. What they don't know is that 90% of it is inherited the other 10% are pieces that my husband and I saved for. So I drive a 12 year old car. I refuse to pay a lot for something that just simply won't last.


----------



## Ms.Qi

I'm in Shanghai, I don't see the love bracelet very often but the ring..all the time! the bracelet is so pretty and soooo expensive  gotta save for a long time for one


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Lol. Could he see yr Cartier?? I would be staring too




Yes and my watch, but my watch is small (smallest model) so I don't think people realize it's Cartier unless it's close up.  I was dressed plainly and rolled my sleeves up. Honestly normally I'm always stacking, so today I felt completely incognito lol. I admire jewelry on women all the time as well, but this was like he was analyzing me head to toe it was so uncomfortable. I was probably the most casual lookig since I wanted to be comfortable while I study. Even then I normally dress plainly for the most part. He kept trying to make eye contact with me but when that didn't work he spoke lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

TechPrincess said:


> Sorry his comments bothered you. Some times people just don't have a clue about what is  rude behavior. I get told a lot that my jewelry doesn't really fit my life style as they "see it" I shrug and say oh well. What they don't know is that 90% of it is inherited the other 10% are pieces that my husband and I saved for. So I drive a 12 year old car. I refuse to pay a lot for something that just simply won't last.




I think what upset me is that I knew he was saying that "someone takes good care of me" and in that area a lot of women are with men for the wrong reasons and obviously men do that too. I was sitting next to a bunch of women talking about their exploits of youth and all the fancy things their exes gave them/took back etc so I felt slighted to have been considered in that category when my ex gave me half a dozen iou for gifts and my significant other now I keep a strict budget off what he can spend on me since he's still in school and if I want anything that exceeds the budget I pay for it so I think my pride def felt the sting lol


----------



## Glaukopis

LVoeletters said:


> I think what upset me is that I knew he was saying that "someone takes good care of me" and in that area a lot of women are with men for the wrong reasons and obviously men do that too. I was sitting next to a bunch of women talking about their exploits of youth and all the fancy things their exes gave them/took back etc so I felt slighted to have been considered in that category when my ex gave me half a dozen iou for gifts and my significant other now I keep a strict budget off what he can spend on me since he's still in school and if I want anything that exceeds the budget I pay for it so I think my pride def felt the sting lol


Yeah that was rude.  Probably some resentful dude.  I'd laugh at him and say, "You're entitled to your opinion."


----------



## lynne_ross

LVoeletters said:


> I think what upset me is that I knew he was saying that "someone takes good care of me" and in that area a lot of women are with men for the wrong reasons and obviously men do that too. I was sitting next to a bunch of women talking about their exploits of youth and all the fancy things their exes gave them/took back etc so I felt slighted to have been considered in that category when my ex gave me half a dozen iou for gifts and my significant other now I keep a strict budget off what he can spend on me since he's still in school and if I want anything that exceeds the budget I pay for it so I think my pride def felt the sting lol



He might have been trying to pick you up! I wouldn't worry about it, some people are just odd. I was sitting at a Starbucks a few weeks back (my husband was inline getting drinks) and some guy just sits at my table without asking and then started asking me odd questions. Like 'I am heading to meet someone, do I smell like anything?' and 'Can I sit closer to you or can I only do that if I know you well?'. I honestly think he jutted wanted some girl advice, but it was so odd. 

On topic, I see love bracelets all the time in my neibourhood in Boston.


----------



## schadenfreude

lynne_ross said:


> He might have been trying to pick you up! I wouldn't worry about it, some people are just odd. I was sitting at a Starbucks a few weeks back (my husband was inline getting drinks) and some guy just sits at my table without asking and then started asking me odd questions. Like 'I am heading to meet someone, do I smell like anything?' and 'Can I sit closer to you or can I only do that if I know you well?'. I honestly think he jutted wanted some girl advice, but it was so odd.
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, I see love bracelets all the time in my neibourhood in Boston.




Agreed! He was just trying to hit on you, albeit in a lame way.


----------



## abs914

There was a woman ahead of me in line for lunch today wearing FIVE bracelets. I'm not an expert on authenticity but I think they were real.


----------



## uhpharm01

abs914 said:


> There was a woman ahead of me in line for lunch today wearing FIVE bracelets. I'm not an expert on authenticity but I think they were real.



WoW! Five love bracelet. She's a very blessed lady.  I'm still saving up for my first one.


----------



## periogirl28

LVoeletters said:


> I think what upset me is that I knew he was saying that "someone takes good care of me" and in that area a lot of women are with men for the wrong reasons and obviously men do that too. I was sitting next to a bunch of women talking about their exploits of youth and all the fancy things their exes gave them/took back etc so I felt slighted to have been considered in that category when my ex gave me half a dozen iou for gifts and my significant other now I keep a strict budget off what he can spend on me since he's still in school and if I want anything that exceeds the budget I pay for it so I think my pride def felt the sting lol



What an ***, you can tell him you could keep someone very well in future, just not him.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Yes, on my arm! but in all seriousness. I've never really seen one ever! I live in a suburb next to the wealthy area but I've never really seen any. And I've always wondered why, because there was a few ladies who was buying one when I go to the store.


----------



## cartier_love

I was in Vegas recently and stayed at the Encore at the Wynn. I saw a lot women wearing them there.


----------



## bex285

I rarely see them around where I live (other than mine!), but I work in an airport and see one now and then at work. I quite like that though, also like the fact that most people around here don't really know what it is. There isn't even one boutique in the whole country (Scotland).


----------



## missyb

They are a dime a dozen by me that's why I don't want one anymore. They are a big "push present" around here.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Never seen one in my state.  Have the BB and gold love and no one here knows either items and or ever comments


----------



## moiselle

The last few year where I lived in hong kong, there are quiet a lot of women and men wears it. especially the ring,quiet common to see everyday.


----------



## einseine

I saw a girl wearing all diamond WG Love + helmes clic clac stack at Harrods on Sunday.


----------



## rutabaga

I saw a girl on the train wearing one the other day. She was also carrying a LV neverfull.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like I've been seeing more of them around my town lately.


----------



## LVoeletters

I see them once or twice but it's usually girls from
The upper east side, otherwise I saw many at a bridal party in Beverly Hills when I visited in May


----------



## keiloj

I've seen a couple in person. However, I see so many Youtubers with stacks of the bracelet on their arms


----------



## chessmont

I've never seen one IRL on someone


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Never seen anyone wearing one irl. Every second person on IG has one though.


----------



## Freckles1

bagsbagsbaby said:


> never seen anyone wearing one irl. Every second person on ig has one though.




+1


----------



## erinrose

I went to London not too long ago and seriously everyone was wearing one, even the freaking SAs at Hollister! If they were authentic is up for discussion though.


----------



## walk-unafraid

I don't think I've ever seen one around here IRL, but then fashion in my area runs more to Duck Dynasty than Cartier.  I do get the occasional complement on mine, though, so people do notice it.


----------



## LVoeletters

walk-unafraid said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one around here IRL, but then fashion in my area runs more to Duck Dynasty than Cartier.  I do get the occasional complement on mine, though, so people do notice it.


I only get compliments from sales associates. Sometimes I wonder bcuz of my face if people assume since I look younger if my bangle is fake. Part of me wonders if even though I preferred how the 28mm ballon bleu looked on me if I should have gone with the 33 so it would look more "trademark" Cartier on me. But what's done is done.


----------



## NSB

I just saw a woman this morning in a specialty toy store with 3 love bracelets on. It was either RG or YG with 2 WG. Even though I have 2 of my own, I couldn't quit staring. I've never seen anyone IRL with 3 on.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just saw three different women today in Dallas, all at NorthPark Mall. One was a lady wearing two yellow golds, another younger woman pushing a stroller wearing one and a older lady walking into Cartier wearing yellow.


----------



## alessia70

LVoeletters said:


> I only get compliments from sales associates. Sometimes I wonder bcuz of my face if people assume since I look younger if my bangle is fake. Part of me wonders if even though I preferred how the 28mm ballon bleu looked on me if I should have gone with the 33 so it would look more "trademark" Cartier on me. But what's done is done.


the ballon bleu is a better choice than the mainstream cartier tbh 

and i've never seen a cartier love bangle irl on someone where i live. but across the sea in london i have as well as paris.


----------



## Jetsetmax

I've occasionally seen them on people in nicer stores in both NYC and Boston.  In addition, the last time I was in a Cartier Boutique I saw someone buy one in RG.  I don't recall seeing anyone in my city wearing one.


----------



## LVoeletters

alessia70 said:


> the ballon bleu is a better choice than the mainstream cartier tbh
> 
> and i've never seen a cartier love bangle irl on someone where i live. but across the sea in london i have as well as paris.


 thank you i appreciate that comment!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel like I see them all the time, now. Perhaps I just notice them more thanks to TPF.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Only mine so far  Even though the SA who sold me mine said that he sells a lot of them.


----------



## amie_xo

I live in Cork, Ireland and I've only ever seen one. It was a middle eastern woman walking through my local shopping center. I'd love to own one!


----------



## bugsy2085

I live in downtown Chicago and I probably see 10+ a day...


----------



## Caz71

Just saw Revenge of the Pink Panther.  Inspector Clouso was wearing one!! Film made in 1978.


----------



## k*d

I'm in SF, and a male coworker had one in YG. I also saw a woman on a flight to LA wear one in YG. That's it in the last 3 years.


----------



## Greentea

So many tpf members have them but in person, I see very few


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tons, but it's almost impossible to tell if they're real or fake from just passing by, so I have no idea how many authentic ones there are.


----------



## BarbAga

I never have seen one here where I live.


----------



## Lubina

Saw one yesterday. She walked by me pushing a cart in a thrift store. All kinds of people around here thrift so it was no surprise.


----------



## baghagg

Caz71 said:


> Just saw Revenge of the Pink Panther.  Inspector Clouso was wearing one!! Film made in 1978.



how funny ~ I remember these bracelets in their first incarnation circa '70's, never noticed it on The Inspector, though lol


----------



## Staci_W

Last week I saw my first love IRL while I was on vacation Hawaii. I was probably creeping the lady wearing it out as I stared at her in the bathroom.


----------



## lynne_ross

I see them all the time in Boston. Never seen the diamond encrusted one, except in the Cartier store.


----------



## Nymf

Lots of them to spot in Mykonos this summer; white or yellow gold &#128149;


----------



## dr.pepper

I'm in Houston and I see multiple per day esp at barre class or upscale shopping areas. I think two stacked is pretty common here.


----------



## etk123

I rarely see Love bracelets in real life but today I saw a lady with a yellow gold Love, a white gold Love and a Trinity bangle. She also had a Chanel woc and a big Rolex. I probably looked like an idiot trying to get a good look lol. At a beach town pancake house of all places!


----------



## melissadelag12

I live in Panama, and over here it's actually pretty popular. I've seen girls as young as 16 with a plain YG. I got a YG four diamond for my 21st birthday and I am obsessed with it. I personally know a girl who has a plain WG and a plain RG, and another girl who has a four diamond RG, so it's not rare to see them around. I have been wearing mine everyday since I got it, and all of the people I know who own one never take it off.


----------



## jewel obsessed

I live in NYC and I have seen quite a few. In my law school I have seen a number of other ladies besides myself with it. Also depending on the area where I go (Upper East Side, 5th Ave. or even out to Long Island in  Manhassett) the number of women I see with it goes up significantly. Surprisingly, I am one of the few people I know with the JUC also. i may have seen it just once or twice but not nearly as much as the Love.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Not me but my hubby told me that one of his client is wearing the rainbow love. She was quite surprise when my husband told her he knew the brand.


----------



## slowlikehoney

dr.pepper said:


> I'm in Houston and I see multiple per day esp at barre class or upscale shopping areas. I think two stacked is pretty common here.




Really? I live in Houston and I never see them. I need to pay better attention, I guess.


----------



## loves

all the time, on locals and on tourists, friends and acquaintances. 

it reminds me of the tennis bracelets in the 90s.

a must have and on every wrist.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I live in Houston and I see them often too even on my nail techs.


----------



## avcbob

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I live in Houston and I see them often too even on my nail techs.


I was at South Coast Plaza in So. California with my wife yesterday.  We must have seen more than a dozen loves! That's abnormal though, normally see one or two a month around the Los Angeles area.


----------



## mickey

I've never seen any in my area (I don't have one). I'm curious if the Kardashian girls have influenced people to go out and get them (real or replicas).


----------



## stmary

During my visit in Hong Kong I spotted 3 lovely ladies wearing love bracelet. I also saw one european lady in HK with WG JUC and i fell in love with it then. I love how 'understated' and less popular it is compared to love bracelet. I also saw 2 in Malaysia (one was on a flight attendant with WG 4 diamond love). 
Happy to report both airports did not set the alarm on my bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

mickey said:


> I've never seen any in my area (I don't have one). I'm curious if the Kardashian girls have influenced people to go out and get them (real or replicas).




I think the kardashians definitely increased sales and thus the increase of counterfeits. I find it so tacky when I see fakes on people. But I don't think they realize how obvious some of the fakes are. On the flip side fakes have gotten frightfully harder to distinguish. Seeing both loves on kourtney definitely pushed me to look into this bangle.


----------



## melissadelag12

mickey said:


> I've never seen any in my area (I don't have one). I'm curious if the Kardashian girls have influenced people to go out and get them (real or replicas).



I have to agree and disagree with you on this.. Of course I think the Kardashians have influenced people on getting them, but then again the Love made its debut in 1969, so it's been around for quite sometime.. I think that maybe the Kardashians commercialized it more and increased the Love replica business. I mean, Kylie has 6 of them, personally I think that is insane.

I agree with LVoeletters fake ones are so tacky, but they have gotten surprisingly good. I'm actually so curious about that to the point that I've been tempted to buy a replica in order to be able to compare it to my Love.


----------



## xblackxstarx

To me the fake loves lack the patina the real loves get they have what looks like a layer of cling film like gold on top like the yellow is off
Hard to explain but sometimes it's really obvious


----------



## ScottyGal

I have only seen one or two where I live/city near me. However, living in a place where its always raining and/or cold, people could be wearing them but you wouldn't be able to see due to coats etc.


----------



## darkangel07760

Last month I went back home to NJ and I saw the Love bracelet everywhere.  A lot of women even had two!


----------



## baghagg

Perhaps I'm not overly observant,  but I'm in Jersey as well and I've yet to see even one. .


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

etk123 said:


> I rarely see Love bracelets in real life but today I saw a lady with a yellow gold Love, a white gold Love and a Trinity bangle. She also had a Chanel woc and a big Rolex. I probably looked like an idiot trying to get a good look lol. At a beach town pancake house of all places!



This just reminded me how I saw a lady at DD's school a few days ago. She was wearing a 36mm SS/YG Rolex on one hand and three loves: white, yellow and rose on the other. She also carried a Chanel Maxi. My jaw literary dropped. Luckily, she sat in front of me and I also looked like an idiot trying to get a better look. Then I noticed that her watch was fake (the magnifying glass was flat) and her bracelets had fake hinges and when she opened her bag, I turned away in disgust: such an obvious fake! If she hadn't sat down, but just passed me at that day, I would have remained with my jaw dropped for the rest of the day!


----------



## smashinstyle

I work in a jewellery store and once had a woman come in asking me to fix her Cartier love for her because it wasn't screwed on properly (the sales associate who sold it to her did not do it properly and the lady almost lost her bracelet because of that). Of course, since I work with gold and diamonds so often, I could tell right away that hers was a genuine Cartier and, since I definitely don't want to take responsibility for something so expensive, I referred her to the Cartier boutique we have in downtown Toronto. Other than that, I have only seen fake Loves, some are deceptively good though!


----------



## KensingtonUK

lightpinkdaisy said:


> This just reminded me how I saw a lady at DD's school a few days ago. She was wearing a 36mm SS/YG Rolex on one hand and three loves: white, yellow and rose on the other. She also carried a Chanel Maxi. My jaw literary dropped. Luckily, she sat in front of me and I also looked like an idiot trying to get a better look. Then I noticed that her watch was fake (the magnifying glass was flat) and her bracelets had fake hinges and when she opened her bag, I turned away in disgust: such an obvious fake! If she hadn't sat down, but just passed me at that day, I would have remained with my jaw dropped for the rest of the day!




Ick I can't stand people like this.  If they can't afford it or don't want to spend the money, there are tons of nice brands that are less expensive


----------



## Gimmethebag

Two of our family members have LOVEs (MIL has the diamonds instead of screws, cousin has two gold bangles stacked), but I have yet to see anyone out and about with a baby LOVE chain bracelet besides myself.


----------



## Lzamare

Yes! HERE IN LA ....All the time.


----------



## Myoung

I worked in a small boutique in Montauk, NY this past summer, and I think at least 1 of every 10 women that came to the store had at least one love, maybe even two or three! I assume most were real. I had never seen so many before in my life!


----------



## bougainvillier

I'm in Boston and people are normally in heavy coats. But I have seen three women with loves recently (this year), one young girl has two. All in my apartment building


----------



## Guesswho

In real life, I have not seen any.....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I went to dinner recently and there was this table of about 8 women wearing burqas and niqabs. When they raised their hands and their sleeves fell back most of them were wearing at least one Love bracelet, in yellow gold. It looked so lovely against their brown skin and against the black of their clothes. One of them had on about 4 tennis bracelets. One adjusted her niqab and I saw she had on this amazing pair of gold and diamond earrings. I found it hard not to try and catch a glimpse and wonder what other amazing jewellery they had on!


----------



## pree

Just saw a beautiful young lady with a YG love stacked with a WG JUC! A gorgeous combination!


----------



## Caz71

Only time I saw the clou was on the SA's in Cartier. The men wore them..


----------



## pree

I've seen one of the male SAs at cartier wearing the Trinity ring on his index finger, it looked great! I love the 'clean lines' and unisex look of some of the cartier jewelry!


----------



## LizCartierSA

I work at Cartier, so I see people wearing them all the time. I've seen people wearing 3 or 4 at a time too. But outside of the mall I've never seen one. And I'm in Orange County, ca in a pretty affluent area.

And I've never seen a man wearing JUC, lots of trinity, love and old panther stuff though


----------



## bougainvillier

bougainvillier said:


> I'm in Boston and people are normally in heavy coats. But I have seen three women with loves recently (this year), one young girl has two. All in my apartment building



That is true, when I am at my Cartier and Hermes boutiques, I see a lot of LOVEs. And every time I talked to a new SA, they all have at least one on. Even at Hermes


----------



## AJMICK

I live near Palm Springs and see them fairly regularly especially in Palm Desert while shopping/dining on El Paseo. But this is where many wealthy people winter so I see many more in season (winter) than out of season (summer).


----------



## Jen123

I saw a woman in downtown asheville wearing gold and white gold love brackets. First time ever I have seen them irl !


----------



## fashionelite

almost everyone here in Dubai owns at least one love bracelet


----------



## hisbabyangel

I saw one SA in cartier who used the YG love bracelet and I have two friends that have it too but other than that, I don't see anyone else use it


----------



## honeylarue

I have only ever seen one on another mom at school.  We both spotted them on each others wrists at the same moment and did a silent 'nod' to each other 

I have two, WG which was a gift from my parents and a YG which was a gift from my now ex-husband.  I love them both dearly, but sadly don't wear the YG any longer as it would feel strange to do so..................


----------



## goldengirl123

I live in Washington state and have only seen one other person wearing one IRL.


----------



## Rami00

I do get a glimpse here and there in Toronto. I saw a lady with five love bracelets- white and yellow gold stacked on her left arm at the Cartier Yorkdale boutique...wow! The first time I have seen someone wear 5 stacked IRL. Absolutely gorgeous! I so wanted to compliment her ...


----------



## arwen

I have seen a lady with a Love once on our High Shopping Street (maybe  heading to Cartier) whilst she pulled her unwilling teeny daughter  behind her, lol.

Shortly before buying my Love I saw a young woman wearing a JUC.

And about 2 weeks ago I saw  another young woman wearing a Love cuff and about a week later a lady with a JUC.
Funny thing: shortly before that JUC lady walked next to us I said to a  friend: who wears all those Cartier Loves and JUCs Cartier sells here, I  rarely see someone wearing them.

But we agreed I might be much more aware since I wanted one myself. Who  knows how many people have already walked near me and I have never noticed  their Cartier bracelets.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Not in Fort Worth, only when I go over to Dallas I have seen a few.


----------



## Fab41

2 real ones and 1 fake... Where I work


----------



## uhpharm01

I've only seen fake ones.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Not around where I live, but then again I haven't really been looking!


----------



## EpiFanatic

At the Chanel store in Galleries  Lafayette in Paris, three SAs had LOVE's, and one had a JUC with diamonds ring.


----------



## lookatme

I live right outside houston and I have seen them only twice. a guy with his mom at target and a girl at cvs,  weird sighting places I know.


----------



## mrskhanat

In my area, I see quite a few--mostly women in their 40s


----------



## erinrose

It seems to be common to see SAs at high end stores wear Cartier, does being a SA really pay that well?  Even if it´s at H?


----------



## Christofle

erinrose said:


> It seems to be common to see SAs at high end stores wear Cartier, does being a SA really pay that well?  Even if it´s at H?



People just tend to save and splurge! Also you can't discount family money!


----------



## juicyincouture

I see it all the time in New York City, but in the more upscale areas.


----------



## lmk1978

i live in Doha Qatar and love bracelets are every where!!!
teens, moms,.... every one has them  plain, with one diamond, full diamond,and there is always a waiting list in the boutique for them

i had an opened one but gave it to my daughter some years ago, i am not into cartier bracelet i prefer VCA.. now she has 3 love bracelet , and my other daughter has 2..and i lost count of my sister's


----------



## lmk1978

my older daughter also have a juc that she got from my mother when she got accepted to QU when she comes home i might take a picture to show how she stacks them ( she wears all 4 at once some times)


----------



## QTbebe

I rarely ever see it on people in real life, maybe I'm not looking. Only people I know that owns it.


----------



## Lots love

QTbebe said:


> I rarely ever see it on people in real life, maybe I'm not looking. Only people I know that owns it.




It's true not everyone wears them. Which makes them special because not a lot of people wear them it's nice they aren't a common [emoji173]&#65039; where u see them all over


----------



## HRHtcs

Yes.. I live in NYC and see them all the time


----------



## Bethc

I'm in NYC too, they're pretty frequent.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Was at the birchbox retail store and the girl working had the worst diamond love fake and yet she had the decency to tell me how she got it from her parents and how expensive they are.  I hate fakes. One thing to wear them but even worse to say that it's real, especially when the customer is wearing a real one.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Forgot to mention in Georgia I have only had one sighting and strangely enough it is my barre teacher.  She also ended up getting a BB watch.  I don't think anyone in our class is even aware but think it's funny how we both have the same watch and bracelet


----------



## dieguteteufelin

What an interesting thread!  I have seen enough in OC, LA, and NYC that I never thought of them as "rare".  My ex-fiance lived in AZ and I remember seeing them there as well - only because we were doing yoga at a resort in Sedona and the girl next to me had several ones that were way too big and loudly "clinking" as they moved up and down her arm.


----------



## Elizshop

I live in the north shore of li, they are everywhere.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I live in NYC and I honestly never see them.  Once in a blue moon.

I am really observant too.

I also have a Juste Un Clou and I have never seen another person wearing it yet.


----------



## DA Club

I live in the OC and see them all the time. Apparantly the airport security sees them a lot too at John Wayne Airport cause I frequently get comments from them saying "oh you're wearing the bracelets that don't come off"!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

DA Club said:


> I live in the OC and see them all the time. Apparantly the airport security sees them a lot too at John Wayne Airport cause I frequently get comments from them saying "oh you're wearing the bracelets that don't come off"!



Haha, that is my home airport!  Hey neighbor!  Do yours go through security ok?  I've never even tried because I didn't want to waste everyone's time in line while I try to unscrew it to go through the scanner.


----------



## xoxoceline

I live in Los Angeles and I can't think of a day when I don't see at least 2


----------



## Lovefour

Was just in Nantucket and I saw quite a few!


----------



## DA Club

dieguteteufelin said:


> Haha, that is my home airport!  Hey neighbor!  Do yours go through security ok?  I've never even tried because I didn't want to waste everyone's time in line while I try to unscrew it to go through the scanner.



Yup! I actually flew out on Thursday and had to go through the old school scanner, not the X-ray one cause it was broken, and it didn't ring. I wear two loves and a JUC together so was surprised it didn't set off the alarm.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lovefour said:


> Was just in Nantucket and I saw quite a few!



I was just there too!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

DA Club said:


> Yup! I actually flew out on Thursday and had to go through the old school scanner, not the X-ray one cause it was broken, and it didn't ring. I wear two loves and a JUC together so was surprised it didn't set off the alarm.



Awesome, thank you.  I will need to try it on a slow day and see how it goes.

My old engagement ring used to trigger the "hand swipe test" every single time.  I fly weekly and it took a good month for me to figure out that is why I kept getting it.  Must have been something alloyed with the platinum or in the cleaner I used.  Once I stopped wearing it through the scanner I stopped getting flagged.  Now I'm paranoid of jewelry at the airport and TSA thinking I'm a dummy that flies weekly and can't follow directions hehe.


----------



## DA Club

dieguteteufelin said:


> Awesome, thank you.  I will need to try it on a slow day and see how it goes.
> 
> My old engagement ring used to trigger the "hand swipe test" every single time.  I fly weekly and it took a good month for me to figure out that is why I kept getting it.  Must have been something alloyed with the platinum or in the cleaner I used.  Once I stopped wearing it through the scanner I stopped getting flagged.  Now I'm paranoid of jewelry at the airport and TSA thinking I'm a dummy that flies weekly and can't follow directions hehe.



OMG we must have totally ran into each other at some point cause I fly pretty much weekly too for my job! You definitely should wear your Love, mine has never triggered any alarm with the X-ray machine and just occasionally with the metal detector. That's interesting about your old engagement ring!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

DA Club said:


> OMG we must have totally ran into each other at some point cause I fly pretty much weekly too for my job! You definitely should wear your Love, mine has never triggered any alarm with the X-ray machine and just occasionally with the metal detector. That's interesting about your old engagement ring!




I'm neighbors with you ladies too  I almost never wear mine when I travel for business. I can't wear jewelry at the place I am going when I travel so there is no point in bringing it if I have to take it off anyways. But I have heard from friends having trouble with it going off but everyone around here knows what they are anyways so it's okay!

Do you ladies SCP or fashion island girls?


----------



## Lovefour

lanasyogamama said:


> I was just there too!


oh fun our favorite summer island!!


----------



## ChelsterL

I live in LA...they are everywhere


----------



## Caz71

Not many in Melbourne. Australia.


----------



## aluminum_siren

VuittonsLover said:


> I live in NYC and I honestly never see them.  Once in a blue moon.
> 
> I am really observant too.
> 
> I also have a Juste Un Clou and I have never seen another person wearing it yet.




where are you in nyc? I see them everywhere in Manhattan in just about every part of town!


----------



## missyb

aluminum_siren said:


> where are you in nyc? I see them everywhere in Manhattan in just about every part of town!




I do too that's why I got a JUC instead of a love


----------



## Harpertoo

I don't typically look for them, but I noticed another woman in our group wore a nice YG Love at a local plage. It was a very casual gathering so it was swim suits and not much competing jewelry. Usually I see more VCA jewelry and Cartier watches.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I have only ever saw one worn by a SA at a clothing boutique store (Country Road for the peeps who live in Oz). Other than that, I have seen a lot of my friends have one ranging up to three stacked - but that is cheating since I know who they are!


----------



## Richpineapple

I notice a lot of people wearing a YG/WG Love when I'm walking downtown or inside Holt Renfrew. I don't see a lot my friends wearing one unless they are going out for dinner or a high end event. Also mother wears one so I see it everyday...


----------



## KensingtonUK

Richpineapple said:


> I notice a lot of people wearing a YG/WG Love when I'm walking downtown or inside Holt Renfrew. I don't see a lot my friends wearing one unless they are going out for dinner or a high end event. Also mother wears one so I see it everyday...




Your friends wear them for just special occasions?  Isn't that bad for the love to be screwed and unscrewed?


----------



## Myoung

I was just on the train back from the Hamptons and saw a guy, probably in his 20s, wearing 2 loves with 6 diamonds, 1 juc, 1 panthere ring I believe, a love ring, and a trinity ring.


----------



## Caz71

KensingtonUK said:


> Your friends wear them for just special occasions?  Isn't that bad for the love to be screwed and unscrewed?



My friend has a wg with 4 diamonds. She never wears. Just for special occasions! Silly


----------



## Richpineapple

KensingtonUK said:


> Your friends wear them for just special occasions?  Isn't that bad for the love to be screwed and unscrewed?


Lol My friends say that their "Love" is themselves so it does not matter.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Many times. It has become rather often. And I don't intentionally look out for it. I am starting to prefer Hermes jewelry and VCA.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Alot of Love and JUC here in nyc. Though i saw the red cord charity one just the other day, a girl stacked it with 2 other silver loves on park ave. it was cute looking.


----------



## marbella8

I see way too many, as if they were giving them away for free :lolots:hard to believe how many women here have them, and this is with everyday clothing, not even dressed up. That's why I wouldn't get one myself, as I am not a fan of wearing something everyone else is. This is Orange County, California.


----------



## DrMom12

I live in Newport, and I have never seen one. I own a YG and a WG and I swear,  I'm the only girl in town with one!  Then again, the closet store is an hour away in Boston, so that may have something to do with it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I've only ever seen one once!!


----------



## chelstucker74

I've never seen one even though I live in Dallas


----------



## FlawlessG

I live in London, and here... Well, everyone has like two at least, especially if you go to Harrods, you can easily see people wearing the entire collection of Cartier on their wrists


----------



## Mcandy

Never seen one around here...just on celebrities in my instagram and I always say " ow, shes a fan of cartier"


----------



## lilsweetie

I live in a suburb of Seattle, WA and I have never seen one on anybody else. However, the closest Cartier is in Vegas or San Francisco, so definitely not very accessible and that might explain why.


----------



## Gina123

For the ladies who have love bracelet, do you wear it daily? How cumbersome is it to put on and off? How does it fare when stacking? 
TIA!
G


----------



## Bother Free

Gina123 said:


> For the ladies who have love bracelet, do you wear it daily? How cumbersome is it to put on and off? How does it fare when stacking?
> TIA!
> G


I wear my Love bracelets 24/7 and I think they stack well with each other


----------



## Gina123

Bother Free said:


> I wear my Love bracelets 24/7 and I think they stack well with each other



Bother Free, they are gorgeous combination. 
I'm considering Love bracelet to go with my tennis. 

Anyone wear tennis combo and if yes, do you worry about scratches?


----------



## Bother Free

Gina123 said:


> Bother Free, they are gorgeous combination.
> I'm considering Love bracelet to go with my tennis.
> 
> Anyone wear tennis combo and if yes, do you worry about scratches?


Thank you so much 
I don't stack them with other bracelets because I've heard that they will get scratched more easily.


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> Bother Free, they are gorgeous combination.
> I'm considering Love bracelet to go with my tennis.
> 
> Anyone wear tennis combo and if yes, do you worry about scratches?



I wear my love with my tennis bracelet,  and yes,  scratching is a concern  (especially if you sleep in them ); i take them off .  Hth


----------



## Gina123

baghagg said:


> I wear my love with my tennis bracelet,  and yes,  scratching is a concern  (especially if you sleep in them ); i take them off .  Hth



Thank you baghagg for posting, I love the combo look and your bracelets are gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Rami00

Gina123 said:


> For the ladies who have love bracelet, do you wear it daily? How cumbersome is it to put on and off? How does it fare when stacking?
> TIA!
> G



I wear 24x7. These never came off from the day I bought 'em. Both are of same size.


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> I wear my love with my tennis bracelet,  and yes,  scratching is a concern  (especially if you sleep in them ); i take them off .  Hth



Gorgeous stack!


----------



## gatorpooh

I live in Central Florida and I have only seen one person wearing a Love. When I was in Paris, I saw tons of them.


----------



## Dany_37

I have only seen two people other than myself...my stylist and another broker in my office


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Stack Attack at Electric Zoo this weekend!


----------



## baghagg

mr posh spice said:


> stack attack at electric zoo this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3120669



omg!!


----------



## Anna Tessa

Besides mine I have only seen them twice on someone else.


----------



## Gina123

Rami00 said:


> I wear 24x7. These never came off from the day I bought 'em. Both are of same size.



Gorgeous combo! And I love your Kelly.&#128525;


----------



## Gina123

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Stack Attack at Electric Zoo this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3120674



Your love bracelets are out of this world! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Them!


----------



## bluenavy

I have only seen it once


----------



## beautyfullday

Yes, there are 3 friends of mine wear love bracelet or ring. 
My mom had a bracelet too.


----------



## MBeech

I currently live in Minneapolis and have only seen 2 here. 

 I previously lived in an affluent part of Orange County and saw several whenever I went out to restaurants / the mall.


----------



## Jetsetmax

I was near DC, in Georgetown and when I went into the Polo store there, there were 2 people wearing them, in in rose gold , one in white gold.


----------



## Perli

I live in Hamburg/Germany, and I`ve only seen two or three people wearing a love bracelet. I remember an older, very stylish lady wearing a WG Love and a young girl wearing a YG Love. These bracelets are not so common around here. See a lot of Trinity rings though.


----------



## CartierLVer

Geez, where Im from its a rare beauty to see! On the other hand, I visited LA for the first time in my life and it seems like everyone there wears 1 to 2 love bracelets!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

bluenavy said:


> I have only seen it once



Same here


----------



## Makenna

I live in Northern California by Silicon Valley and I have yet to see anyone wearing one except a couple of SA that work at Cartier store.


----------



## Scandibabe

I currently live in Newton, Massachusetts (suburb of Boston) and often see people wearing one or two. Some days ago I saw a young lady with two of them, RG and WG at Soul Cycle spin class.


----------



## Eastborder

Old eagle eye observed two mums at my workplace wearing LOVE, both Gold....in Syd,Aust.


----------



## AddyG

In my mid-sized Canadian city, I see about three per year (other than mine, of course, which I see daily).


----------



## Ede_Yacob

Nope, never seen them while out n' about here in Nottingham, even thou all the over-spenders and rich University students are here.


----------



## blumster

Hardly ever see anyone wearing them here in Minneapolis except for two gals I know have one- one was a push present and the other, birthday gift from her DH.


----------



## Perplexed

Before I purchased one, I didn't really see it/notice it often. Maybe I only saw it once on one girl who used to go to the same riding stables as me. 

But then since I got mine, I kept seeing them everywhere and 2 of my friends also wear one each. In my uni classes I see at least 2-3 girls wearing one and in my gym I also see many people wearing them...some wearing 2 each also.


----------



## Perli

I am in Stockholm/ Sweden on vacation at the moment. A lady in a restaurant had a YG with diamonds LOVE. Very elegant.


----------



## stacy_renee

I see a fair share, but there are so many knockoffs out there, pleae beware and buy from reputable stores/shops


----------



## Solday

I live in Stockholm. Sweden and I haven't seen any love bracelets so far or Juste in clou I usually go out a lot and mostly to restaurants.


----------



## stacy_renee

Solday said:


> I live in Stockholm. Sweden and I haven't seen any love bracelets so far or Juste in clou I usually go out a lot and mostly to restaurants.


is it not popular around those parts?


----------



## Solday

We don't have a Cartier boutique in Stockholm unfortunately My family order jewelry from the official UK or french Cartier online site or buy it when we travel.


----------



## stacy_renee

Solday said:


> We don't have a Cartier boutique in Stockholm unfortunately My family order jewelry from the official UK or french Cartier online site or buy it when we travel.


oh ok, there's so much that the boutiques don't have especially when dealing with charms that were released in limited quantities so I found a dealer in U.S. that is constantly on the look out. needless to say I go through him only now


----------



## Solday

Sweden is a part of EU and we don't pay any taxes or shipping cost when we order from another EU country


----------



## stacy_renee

Solday said:


> Sweden is a part of EU and we don't pay any taxes or shipping cost when we order from another EU country


I'm aware, my guy hooks it up with the shipping and since I've been going to him for a while he takes care of me. He came through big for my daughter's birthday.


----------



## SilverBen

Today I got my wisdom teeth out (I'm 19 lol) and before I went into surgery they told me to remove all jewelry and have no phone or wallet etc. obviously I couldn't take my love off, so I just didn't mention it as I walked back, and the last thing I remember before falling asleep was my nurse and surgeon complimenting me on it.


----------



## lovemybags54

I live in nj and see a handful of love bracelets on the moms at my children's school.


----------



## Dany_37

I don't see them hardly at all where I live as there is no Cartier here. I have only seen one person with one besides myself.


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw three in one day. SA at neiman Marcus had on one YG love. And her client had on the YG love bracelet and the YG cuff too. 

her client is my idol.


----------



## imgg

stacy_renee said:


> oh ok, there's so much that the boutiques don't have especially when dealing with charms that were released in limited quantities so I found a dealer in U.S. that is constantly on the look out. needless to say I go through him only now


From my understanding only the Cartier Boutiques sell the love bracelet.  Is this not correct?  I plan on getting one next time I am near a boutique they don't have one in the town I live in.  My local AD who sells their watches told me Cartier only sells the bracelets at Cartier.


----------



## uhpharm01

imgg said:


> From my understanding only the Cartier Boutiques sell the love bracelet.  Is this not correct?  I plan on getting one next time I am near a boutique they don't have one in the town I live in.  My local AD who sells their watches told me Cartier only sells the bracelets at Cartier.


Yes that is correct that only Cartier carries the love bracelet.


----------



## imgg

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes that is correct that only Cartier carries the love bracelet.


Thanks thats what I thought.  I am assuming there are a lot of fakes out there.


----------



## uhpharm01

imgg said:


> Thanks thats what I thought.  I am assuming there are a lot of fakes out there.


You're welcome. The place where buy my bras from had some fake love bracelets unfortunately too.there is a youtuber that has a fake one and I'm not sure if they have purchased a real one yet.


----------



## pupee

lots of fake ones out there.... and some really look like the real ones as they engaged good goldsmith to replica! so scary...


----------



## Morrison7552

I saw a lady at Barneys New York in Los Angeles wearing a diamond pavé love, it was like sooo very  beautiful and glistened so perfectly. She was also wearing a Birkin. She is very lucky! (:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I use to see them more in Dallas, I now live in Charlotte, NC and have only seen one on a lady that works in my building.
I just want to add that I would not buy these bracelets anywhere but at the boutique, they are too duplicated. And fakes look better and better all the time. Just not worth it to be dupped.


----------



## Miss CC

Just saw my first one at a restaurant last night. She had on a love bangle and a vca bracelet. Such a pretty combo. Course I didn't really pay attention until after I received my own love a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lec8504

I live in SF and I see them everywhere.  They're still pretty when there's a meaning behind the bracelet


----------



## pinky7129

i randomly see them in NYC. more often then not, its on bravo lol


----------



## Caz71

Been catching a train on fridays. Omg see a lot of fakes

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinky7129

Caz71 said:


> Been catching a train on fridays. Omg see a lot of fakes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



May I ask how you can tell?


----------



## Miss CC

pinky7129 said:


> May I ask how you can tell?



I'm curious too.


----------



## twin-fun

I live in a major metropolitan area with pretty wealthy residents and I have yet to see one, real or otherwise.


----------



## LizFromMaine

I work at the airport and only seen it from people taking a flight. And even then its only every now and again. And usually they are flying to either West Palm Beach or somewhere in the Caribbean. Never in day to day encounters.


----------



## sacha1009

Me too

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amanda_a_

I live in Miami and I see a lot


----------



## Cogmarks

I live in ATL where we have a very nice Cartier boutique, and I have only seen two people wearing one. I have a yellow gold cuff, and I love it.


----------



## Morrison7552

I was in Las Vegas this weekend and saw them on quite a few people! One person had on two [emoji1]


----------



## yogagirl

I live in Los Angeles and everyone and their sister has at least one on. 
A lot of girls in my yoga class wear them and my SIL has 2 YG and one WG with diamonds.


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm in LA most of the time. I see a LOT of love bracelets.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I'm sure if I lived in London I would see loads, but in Canterbury (about 60 miles away) I've seen one, once, on the SA that showed me my watch, it was white gold, beautiful and made me obsessed with my next purchase!
I'm glad I haven't seen more though, every other person I come across is carrying a Mulberry bag and I must admit it has turned me off the brand somehow.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Yes, in NYC.


----------



## MCC08

I used to see them often living in Chicago.  We relocated to FL and don't see them as often here.


----------



## Lux.

I live in NYC and I rarely see it.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Lux. said:


> I live in NYC and I rarely see it.



I find it so interesting that some people on this thread from NYC say they see it a lot and some say they rarely do. I am in Manhattan I see it everywhere. Which part are you from?


----------



## cdtracing

Cogmarks said:


> I live in ATL where we have a very nice Cartier boutique, and I have only seen two people wearing one. I have a yellow gold cuff, and I love it.


I live north of ATL & I don't see them much but I've seen more when I go into ATL for business, dinner or shopping.  I would really love to have one but I'm not one for sleeping in jewelry.  I don't know if I would like to have one on 24/7.  I'm considering getting the cuff instead.


----------



## Lux.

aluminum_siren said:


> I find it so interesting that some people on this thread from NYC say they see it a lot and some say they rarely do. I am in Manhattan I see it everywhere. Which part are you from?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention? I see a lot of Birkins and other high end luxury items but somehow I don't see - or notice a lot of Love bracelets. I used to live on the Upper West Side and in the East Village. Now I live in Park Slope. And I work in Midtown.


----------



## MsPele

Lux. said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention? I see a lot of Birkins and other high end luxury items but somehow I don't see - or notice a lot of Love bracelets. I used to live on the Upper West Side and in the East Village. Now I live in Park Slope. And I work in Midtown.



I use to live in the east village, and then upper west side as well!  And I worked midtown before I moved to HK for my husband's work 

Love bracelet is everywhere in HK, especially in my apartment building.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Live in Houston and I have seen them on about 2-3 people.


----------



## Caz71

pinky7129 said:


> May I ask how you can tell?



I have the real in cuff , but also bought a few fakes from the mall. I wish I could afford the full bracelet. The RG with CZ looks almost real to me. My hubby cant tell


----------



## chiaoapple

I live in Asia, and the Love bracelet is the style I see most repeatedly (except for maybe the Vita Fede [or Vita Fede knock off] cuffs.


----------



## Lodpah

My father in law has one with the diamonds but since he broke up with his ex he does not wear his anymore. They bought matching ones.


----------



## bagsforme

Never see them where I live but when I travel to LA or NYC, they are on so many people.


----------



## poonski

Yes, I live in NYC and they are literally every where.  I've wanted one for a very long time (never pulled the trigger cause the $ scared me away lol) and finally received one from my mother as part of my wedding gifts, yay.  I love it so much despite the fact that they are so common in NYC. I wish to get another one sometime in the future to start my little stacking collection.


----------



## miznina

Bumping this thread

I see so few in Melbourne Australia but would love to see more!


----------



## Perli

I‘ve actually seen one earlier this week. We had a birthday dinner at a famous restaurant here and the lady who owns the place was wearing a LOVE with diamonds.


----------



## Grande Latte

I used to when I traveled quite a bit. Now, just in my hometown, not so much. No. I've seen maybe only 3 ladies with Love bracelets in the entire 2017.

Where I live, most of them seem to prefer WG. Oh, and I've NOT seen anyone with JUC.


----------



## miznina

Grande Latte said:


> I used to when I traveled quite a bit. Now, just in my hometown, not so much. No. I've seen maybe only 3 ladies with Love bracelets in the entire 2017.
> 
> Where I live, most of them seem to prefer WG. Oh, and I've NOT seen anyone with JUC.



No I’ve never seen a JUC either!


----------



## UpUpnAway

I live in a suburb of NYC. I see love bracelets daily. I have never seen a JUC, however.


----------



## baggingthebag

Here in Dubai, you see them everywhere. Single, stacked together, stacked with JUC, plain ones, ones with diamonds... they are all over!


----------



## Ici

I see them quite a bit in my city.  Don't often see them stacked with other love or JUC, mostly worn just by itself.


----------



## missyb

I’m a teacher and myself and a parent in my class both have 2 loves and juc with diamonds. Loves are very popular where I live juc not as much


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, the ladies I see with Love bracelets, all have just one. I haven't seen too much stacking around me. I wish I did though. 

I do love the JUC. I really wish the thin version would come out soon, I can't wait to see what it'll look like.


----------



## Morrison7552

I’ve been seeing them more often where I live. I have definitely seen them mostly in LA and NYC (I live in LA). A lady next to me on a plane was wearing a diamond JUC; it was stunning. 

I rarely ever have seen men wearing them, just once at Disneyland and at the South Coast Plaza, both places in California.


----------



## cartierhcclv

I live in Colombia, in Bogotá there's a Cartier store and my SA has told me that they are very common and that they are sold fast around christmas by locals and that has got me thinking that I have only seen it here in Colombia like 4 times in many years. I got my WG love bracelet when I was 18 as a gift from my mom and I have always known what it was because my mom has one in RG and my dad has it in WG. At the Nogal Club in Bogotá I've seen it once, at a very big wedding one of the bridesmaids had it. But well, I know that in Colombia there are few people that can afford Cartier or any jewelry at all, besides you must have certain lifestyle to be able to use it safely here in my country.


----------



## miznina

As I said previously I have only ever seen a couple here in Melbourne Australia both times I really wanted to talk to the wearers like we were in some sort of secret club [emoji4][emoji3]


----------



## Zainabmoolla

I haven’t seen one in Canada, Edmonton yet except a family member who got one for her birthday


----------



## uhpharm01

No not really but I saw one at the liquor store last night with diamonds. I was very shocked, too.


----------

